# Weird Exposure on 5Ds



## Diko (Aug 27, 2015)

Can anyone explain this?







The software reviewing the photo is *FastStone Image Viewer*


----------



## Diko (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is another weird number:


----------



## Diko (Mar 31, 2016)

I think Neuro had some pretty good explanation *here*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2016)

Interesting... If you view EXIF in other software (DPP, LR, etc.), are the values 'normal'? I haven't run across the viewer you're using, but there are a lot of data in the EXIF. 

For example, when looking at an image in Mac OS X Preview (the default OS viewer), a 1/2500 s, f/6.3 shows those values for Exposure Time and FNumber, but also shows a Shutter Speed Value of 1/2655. The max aperture value for the lens (600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII = f/5.6) is reported as 5.657.


----------

